# Relocating



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

My husband and I are thinking of relocating to Hollywood Florida...are there any knitters in the area?


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry your too far from me...I live near Daytona Beach area...But i am sure you will fine some ladies and shops around..


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

There are a number of stores all along the southeastern coast of Florida where yarn can be purchased so there must be a market. Hopefully you can find a group nearby.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Kpers in Hollywood Florida: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=Hollywood+Florida


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to S. Florida, I live approx. 20 mins from Hollywood. I crochet and dabble in machine knitting. PM me if you ever need...? Just a So. Flo buddy.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Still looking for a place which I hope we'll find soon..and then if you don't mind..I will contact you


----------

